

Nock, Hoon, etc. for Non-Vulcans (Why Urbit Matters) - abruzzi
http://www.popehat.com/2013/12/06/nock-hoon-etc-for-non-vulcans-why-urbit-matters/

======
codezero
Clearly I'm the only one on HN that is fascinated by Urbit, oh well :)

~~~
bdfh42
Not the only one - I just read this - and it fitted so well into some stuff I
have been playing with using multiple micro processor boards and sensors -
that now I just have to dive into it and see where it takes me.

